# Tarmac SL2 sizing help



## jollyjoe76 (Sep 27, 2007)

Im 5'10" with 32" inseam im riding a 54cm 06 tarmac expert now, but im wondering if a 56cm SL2 whould suit me better?? any suggestions whould help. thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jollyjoe76 said:


> Im 5'10" with 32" inseam im riding a 54cm 06 tarmac expert now, but im wondering if a 56cm SL2 whould suit me better?? any suggestions whould help. thanks


If your reach to the bars on yur current bike is comfortable, I'd stay with the 54cm. If you go with the 56cm, your saddle height (obviously) remains the same, so the only difference is less seat post showing because of the longer seat tube. The more critical measurement is effective top tube, which would be longer on the 56cm, thus longer reach to bars.


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

At your height, and as a certified BG fitter, I would consider a few other factors:
The seat tube angle on the 56 is a 1/4 degree more relaxed, so consider where your post is positioned in relation to the seatrails....it will be moving reward from your current position to maintain the same fit....assuming your fit is correct, and it's a position you want to maintain. You will also me getting a 4cm taller head tube on the 56cm vs. your current bike!....That's alot....so if your uber flexible and in an aggresive position, yout may have to get a new stem to duplicate it....on the flipside, if you're running alot of spacers on your current bike, you can all but eliminate them....I would say if you're running a stem 120 or longer, you can ride the 56,switch to a 110 stem, and fit the bike pefectly.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm, roughly, the same height and inseam but I bought a 56 Tarmac. I went into several shops, test riding bikes and talking to sales people. One of the shop guys, who does fitting, immediately told me that I have long arms for my height. I guess why I was running a 130 stem on my old Calfee, which was a 54cm and has the same TT length as the Tarmac 54. So, if you are going spend some serious cash, get fitted and try a lot of bikes.


----------



## mikbowyer (Feb 20, 2006)

i have your measurements and ride a 54 in my sl2 and my old regular aero tarmac


----------



## 808mhk (May 31, 2008)

was running an old 54 OCLV (TT was 53.5)
found the 54 SL2 too cramped when out of the saddle and sprinting


----------

